# Framework .net sur Mac X



## Alsuper (28 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour tout le monde

je viens de télécharger le 'cli' de chez M$ mais je ne trouve que des fichiers .cpp et .h 

Donc du C++ mais je vois pas trop comment on les utilises voir les tester.

Si quelqu'un l'a déjà fait merci de me dire comment il a fait..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





al.P


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2002)

En fait, ce sont les codes sources de la CLI (machine virtuel .NET), du compilateur C# 
et de divers utilitaires .NET. Tu dois les compiler pour pouvoir l'utiliser. Sur Mac, 
Microsoft n'a pour le moment mis que le minimum vital pour faire du .NET qui correspond 
à un exemple d'implémentation de ce qui a été déposé à l'ECMA.

Ce n'est pas encore aussi interopérable qu'avec Linux et le projet Mono, mais cela permet 
de se familiariser avec les technologies .NET.

Il y a un mois, un des évangelistes .NET, qui est ancien développeur Mac et toujours 
fan de Mac, lors d'un présentation .NET disait que cette implémentation fonctionnait 
bien sur Mac et que même des programmes compilés avec des compilateurs non-Microsoft 
comme Delphi 7 .NET Preview arrivait à fonctionner sur Mac. Face à une auditoire
remplit de personne développant principalement pour PC, c'était un bon exemple 
de promotion du Mac.

Ok, en ce qui concerne ADO.NET, ASP.NET ou des WebServices, il y a encore du travail 
d'intégration, mais on peut toujours espérer.

Personnellement, j'attend un package à la Mono sur Mac, avant de faire plus de .NET 
sur Mac. Comme les frameworks .NET sont un peu mieux réalisés, que ce qu'on trouve en 
Java et comme au niveau des performances, par rapport à Java, c'est le jour et la nuit,
je suis curieux de voir comment .NET va évoluer sur Mac.


----------

